

Ask HN: How best to communicate iPhone to Blackberry - meterplech

I know this isn't exactly the point of the forum, but I was hoping that some of the saavy mobile users here would know the smartest way to do this.<p>I have an iPhone with AT&#38;T, I have unlimited data and MMS. My girlfriend is currently in Spain for an extended period of time using a Blackberry Tour with international plan with Verizon. Her international plan includes unlimited data, but no phone or text messaging.<p>We are trying to figure out a smart way to communicate mobile to mobile without using text messages. Skype is apparently unavailable on Verizon Blackberrys, And, according to Verizon AIM on the blackberry counts as text messages.<p>Given the blackberry's dearth of easy to find applications we haven't found something that would work.<p>Does anyone know of an app or communication tool that could solve this problem?
======
runjake
Google Talk. There's a native client on her end, it runs all the time, uses
little battery, and works fine with EDGE and she won't miss calls, and its
very robust. On your end, buy Beejive IM for the iPhone and enable long logins
and push notifications. It works very well.

------
aheilbut
email?

~~~
meterplech
Well, obviously. but I was hoping for a more chat-like method of
communication. Something similar to BBM, text message, AIM and the like

